# Apistogramma cacatuoides



## Beardie (Sep 8, 2013)

Those moments you wish you'd have cleaned the glass for. 

http://vimeo.com/86846065


----------



## KribsDirect (Nov 15, 2013)

Cute fish! From a distance they look like they are smiling. Cool markings! 

Now I'm off to read more about the Apisto cacatuoides as I listen to some Zapp on the side!


----------



## Beardie (Sep 8, 2013)

KribsDirect said:


> Cute fish! From a distance they look like they are smiling. Cool markings!
> 
> Now I'm off to read more about the Apisto cacatuoides as I listen to some Zapp on the side!


Thanks. I just added a male to the group so I'll have to take some more pictures once he stops being so shy.


----------



## Planted-tnk-guy (Dec 23, 2013)

Great fish love it now i might just have to get some of those.


----------

